# Teratozoospermia



## youngman (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Guys!  I got my first semen analysis report. Diagnose is severe teratozoospermia. 99% of my sperms are unfortunately abnormally shaped. Just 1 % have normally shaped heads. We have been trying to conceive over one year. Do I have any possibilities to success without any fertility treatments? If we need treatments could ICSI be the best? My sperm count is just above normal. I am going to ultrasound in next week because I maybe have also varicocele.


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi young man

I just wanted to share my experience. My husband was diagnosed with severe tetrazoospermia last summer. On his first sample he had 0 normals sperms. He had a great count and motility. We had our first normal ivf where 8 eggs fertilised out of 12 and 3 went to blastocyst. I couldn't transfer because of high hormone levels so I am awaiting on a frozen transfer, likely next month. We were told if we had 0 normals sperms then it would be ICSI but we had a high count thus generating enough normals sperms in a total sample. I wouldn't panic just yet about your sample


----------



## youngman (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey! Thanks for reply! Now I have also diagnosed varicocele in my left testicle. I am really hoping that repairing it my sperm morphology would improve. Anyhow, the doctor told to me that it is not sure that my semen would be better after repairing varicocele. So, it seems that we must wait and see my second semen analysis results when varicocele problem is solved and hope the best!


----------



## Deano30 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey. 

My count is 107 mil per mil 46 % motility. But 0 morphology. All elongated heads ( long ) 

I've got white cells which I have had to find out myself which could indicate infection etc. Funding the tests for that myself. 
Did the urologist say anything else etc. How to improve it. I've took all the supliments etc. Still crap 🙈 

They just seem to push you to Ivf icsi etc and I think there needs to be more out there for men. There really isn't. 

All the best.


----------



## youngman (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey Deano!

My count is 18 million/ml, volume 3 ml, motility a+b 51% and morphology just 1%. We have now tried to conceive one and the half year without success. I have no any indication to the infection or any another problems. In my case I had also varicocele in my left testicle. Varicocele is now repaired by embolization. I have been in this summer like vitamins and supplements eating machine, no alcohol, a lots of sports, cold showers in the hot summer days, not any anymore tight jeans etc. To me was told that repairing the varicocele is the only thing which doctor can do for me now. Tomorrow I am going to give my second semen sample. I feel now that I have done everything for my sperm healthy. The doctor told to me that repairing varicocele count and motility usually rise. In some cases also morphology would be better. In fact I hope that my count could be much better. If so, then I maybe have some hope even with teratozoospermia said the doctor. If the results of my second semen analysis are not any better ICSI could be the option. I agree there needs to be more out there for men. ICSI /IVF seems to be the only option for young mens infertility problems. By the way, your count seems to be really huge. Maybe it helps to solve your problems? 

All the best for you also!


----------



## Delta (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi guys, I was told that morphology is utterly unimportant in conceiving. The clinic we used didn't even test for morphology.

D


----------



## youngman (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi guys!

I have great news to tell! My second semen analysis results were really good: sperm count 56 million/ml, motility a+b 72% and volume 4 ml. Morphology still 2%. The best part is that doctor told to me that now when my sperm count has risen and motility is excellent I am fertile even with 2% morphology. So, it seems to be that if sperm count and motility are good morphology is unimportant in conceiving.


----------

